# Turnouts and wiring



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

Didn't know whether to post in the DCC part or here, but I figure it's a pretty nubile set of questions. What types of switching mechanisms are there for turnouts (HO)? I know there are manual switches and DCC switches, but what are some other ones? Also, on a DCC layout (presumably 4x8), would a small train yard (three or four turnouts) need to be seperately wired on each turnout track from the main set of tracks? Or does the current in the main track flow through to all of the turnouts? Lastly, which switching mechanism would you recommend for DCC? Thanks in advance!

-Tim


----------

